# RSM Naruto vs DMS Kakashi



## Enki (Feb 5, 2015)

*Location:* Valley of the End
*Distance:* Kakashi is on Madara's head, Naruto is on Hashirama's
*Intel:* Manga
*Mindset:* Bloodlusted
*Restrictions:*  form. Naruto starts in Rikudou Sage Mode, along 10 kage bunshins. He is fresh, his Bijuu chakra is replenished (meaning he can ask them for chakra) and Kurama can lend him his chakra. Kakashi starts with his MS activated (his power up will remain till he is dead or Naruto is dead). 


Since this section lacks god tiers.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

Naruto fodderstomps low-difficult. 

Even BM Naruto is more than enough.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Naruto fodderstomps low-difficult.
> 
> Even BM Naruto is more than enough.



bm naruto...really but naruto wins he is kakashis worst matchup has probably the best reflexes and speed in the manga and would outlast kakashi or overwhelm him with clone spam


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 5, 2015)

Kakashi assults naruto's clones and destroys them with ease via sussano, he then warps naruto with kamui





















Only to find out it was another clone that will now be fisting him through kamuiland


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 5, 2015)

If Kakashi could make his own PS intangible he could win. Or/and if he could use ranged Kamui while remaining intangible. A Kakashi with BOTH those abilities can possibly solo the Narutoverse if given infinite stamina. At least he would be crazy strong...

But since he hadn't shown so then Naruto destroys his PS with bijuudama spam and even though Kakashi himself survives due to Kamui he is eventually overwhelmed by clones that will take advantage the moment he tries to become tangible while attacking.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 5, 2015)

Kakashi can't make his own PS intangible. That's why it got busted by Kaguya's bones.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 5, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Kakashi can't make his own PS intangible. That's why it got busted by Kaguya's bones.



Yeah, I already stated that he hadn't shown so.

Too bad for him.

Obito couldn't make those roots connecting him to the Juubi intangible either. Though he could make his fan and giant shurikens intangible for some reason...weird.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> *bm naruto...reall*y but naruto wins he is kakashis worst matchup has probably the best reflexes and speed in the manga and would outlast kakashi or overwhelm him with clone spam



Yes. BM Naruto is superior to him. Kakashi is simply thee most overrated character I have ever seen. 
Kinda reminds me of 2 or 3 years ago when he teleported the Hachibi, the amount of wank was massive. 


Hitting Kaguya is cool and all, but that does not make him stronger than everyone automatically. Just like
how it did not make Sakura stronger than them, or Lee stronger than Hashirama, or Tobirama stronger than the rest....etc


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yes. BM Naruto is superior to him Kakashi is simply thee most overrated character I have ever seen.
> Kinda reminds me of 2 or 3 years back when he teleported the Hachibi, the amount of wank was massive.



You misunderstood. It isn't Kakashi who is wanked (tho he indirectly is), it's Kamui.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

I know.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hitting Kaguya is cool and all, but that does not make him stronger than everyone automatically. Just like
> how it did not make Sakura stronger than them, or Lee stronger than Hashirama, or Tobirama stronger than the rest....etc



The exemple you stated are outlier (except the Tobirama one).


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

So, do you agree that Tobirama is stronger than Hashirama, Madara, and the others
because he got obito?  

and in fact he was the strongest character at that time?


----------



## Enki (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm actually agreeing with Hussain... dude, i might start to like you  inb4 someone comes in and says Kakashi warps Naruto's head off.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 5, 2015)

Because Obito is >>>>>>Kaguya? 

Also, he did it through FTG, so no big deal.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 5, 2015)

Kakashi is defeated low difficulty.


----------



## Kai (Feb 5, 2015)

Kakashi isn't anywhere near the level of Rikudo's family and/or transmigrants possessing their chakras. He possesses Obito's chakra and is at best at Obito's level as a Jinchuuriki and even that's stretching it considering he received only remnant's of his Six Path chakra.

Kakashi gets destroyed. We've seen Naruto physically react to Limbo, Yomotsu Hirasaka, and Amenojikara, two of which are space-time ninjutsu superior to Kamui.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

> He possesses Obito's chakra and* is at best at Obito's level as a Jinchuuriki *and even that's stretching it considering he received only remnant's of his Six Path chakra.



That as smart as saying each of the SA fodder is as strong as BM Minato & BSM Naruto because they
received some of their chakra.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 5, 2015)

Kakashi isn't on that level.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 5, 2015)

>Bloodlusted
>Naruto's God-Slaying speed isn't restricted

Kakashi better pray his former student makes it quick and painless.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 5, 2015)

Raikiri19 is going to bring his wrath down upon all of you guys.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2015)

Kyu said:


> >Bloodlusted
> >Naruto's God-Slaying speed isn't restricted
> 
> Kakashi better pray his former student makes it quick and painless.



Kakashi God Slayed the same goddess that Naruto did, but actually in her strongest and fastest version. I don't see the problem.





Kai said:


> Kakashi isn't anywhere near the level of Rikudo's family and/or transmigrants possessing their chakras. He possesses Obito's chakra and is at best at Obito's level as a Jinchuuriki and even that's stretching it considering he received only remnant's of his Six Path chakra.
> 
> Kakashi gets destroyed. We've seen Naruto physically react to Limbo, Yomotsu Hirasaka, and Amenojikara, two of which are space-time ninjutsu superior to Kamui.



His feats shows he is, sadly. Outperforming one in several instances and performing better than two against the same opponent, actually in a stronger version. And these are maybe the best god tiers you can find in the manga. More chakra isn't more complexive power, hax, jutsu and skills count way more, otherwise Kisame would neg Itachi. Hell part 1 Naruto would neg Itachi.

Kakashi reacted to Yomotsu Hirasaka with absolute ease, and made it look like slow when he outspeeded it with his long range Kamui.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2015)

Naruto still beats him, comfortably 

 -- PS slashes are not doing shit, as Bijuu RS variants obliterate PS with ease, 

 -- Kamui is not doing shit eiither, not when naruto had already evaded something faster than kamui, and can also sense its built up, enabling him to either block kakashis LoS, or gang bang him with KB in the interval where he has solidified to attack,, 

 -- kakashi has no means of attacking naruto without getting outnumbered and outclassed and him not being able to decipher the clones from the original just makes this worse for him, seeing how naruto cna just get his clones to do the work whilst the real one sips tea


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 5, 2015)

RSM Naruto blitzing Kaguya was only due to * Kaguya running low on chakra. * There's no way to refute it as * Zetsu stated it himself. *

 Feels good to let that out.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you have the scan?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 6, 2015)

Naruto puts Kakashi over his knee and gives him a spanking. Kakashi is gonna last for five minutes at the most but afterwords he'll know the pain that Anime Deva path was feeling.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 6, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi God Slayed the same goddess that Naruto did, but actually in her strongest and fastest version. I don't see the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest reacting to Yomotsu Hirasaka might not be SO hard when it is not a snake attack and/or someone does not know how it works.

The attack wasn't even directed at Kakashi.

I wonder if Kakashi could react IF Kaguya tried to literally backstab him with it and he got no knowledge about it.

Not that DMS Kakashi does not deserve some credit that he gets here as he is indeed quite haxxxed but some make it sound like as if he could solo Kaguya...



Hussain said:


> Do you have the scan?



Maybe it was this one?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 6, 2015)

You did not post anything. 
So, I don't know what do you mean exactly!


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> You did not post anything.
> So, I don't know what do you mean exactly!



Weird...its like as if it vanished 

3

Just in case, it is at the beginning of chapter 687.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> To be honest reacting to Yomotsu Hirasaka might not be SO hard when it is not a snake attack and/or someone does not know how it works.
> 
> The attack wasn't even directed at Kakashi.
> 
> ...



Actually if you reread those chapters, Naruto and Sasuke both witnessed Yomotsu Hirasaka more than once, before Sasuke was captured by it. With a teleporting that wasn't even a surprise attack, but was used starting in front of both.

This doesn't mean its speed was lower, actually it was maybe even higher as it was Kaguya in a stronger version. Kakashi outspeeded her S/T jutsu with long range Kamui, this is as clear as the day. The portal was opening in front of Naruto and shooting out the bone, the Kamui warp cancelled both the portal before it was completely opened and the bone before it was completely shot out.

I don't think he can because of Amenominaka and because she won't die even if decapitated with Kamui Raikiri or Kamui, and if teleported in the Kamui dimension would probably teleport back with her S/T, if Kamui could approach her dimensions then her S/T should to the same with Kamui dimension, but that's not sure, anyway.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 6, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Actually if you reread those chapters, Naruto and Sasuke both witnessed Yomotsu Hirasaka more than once, before Sasuke was captured by it. With a teleporting that wasn't even a surprise attack, but was used starting in front of both.
> 
> This doesn't mean its speed was lower, actually it was maybe even higher as it was Kaguya in a stronger version. Kakashi outspeeded her S/T jutsu with long range Kamui, this is as clear as the day. The portal was opening in front of Naruto and shooting out the bone, the Kamui warp cancelled both the portal before it was completely opened and the bone before it was completely shot out.
> 
> I don't think he can because of Amenominaka and because she won't die even if decapitated with Kamui Raikiri or Kamui, and if teleported in the Kamui dimension would probably teleport back with her S/T, if Kamui could approach her dimensions then her S/T should to the same with Kamui dimension, but that's not sure, anyway.



They were both caught off guard and captured by Kaguya having their chakra absorbed.
3
Sneak attack.

Then later Kaguya did not teleport her full body but used a variant with just teleporting her arm which took Sasuke off guard.
Link removed
Sneak attack.

After she tried the same trick Naruto who already saw it was able to react thanks to his knowledge and Sage sensing.
Link removed 
Sneak attack

I'm pretty sure that if Naruto and/or Sasuke with knowledge had their sight focused on say...Sakura and Kaguya approached her using said s/t then either of them would react in time with either Sasuke teleporting Sakura out of the way or Naruto grabbing/pushing Sakura away.

And I'm not sure Kakashi actually cancelled Kaguya's portal. It looked as if he focused his Kamui on the bone after he saw the portal appearing. I kinda doubt anyone can cancel other people s/t with their own. And Kaguya's s/t took Obito a huge amount of effort and Sakura's help to synchronize with...

So yeah, Kakashi got good reflexes which probably were even enhanced with Six Path chakra but I do not see him as superior to Naruto or Sasuke. Kakashi himself commented how fast Kaguya was to him and his PS was unable to dodge her attacks which is why he had to use haxxx to catch her off guard. After using her own attack Kaguya left an opening and Kakashi took advantage of it and Kaguya's confusion at that moment to strike her.

Still, a very impressive feat mind you but Naruto hit her more times than that AND fought her by himself for a while. As for Sasuke, he was able to hit Shinju Madara thrice with his s/t and at least hit RSM Naruto once(who was fast enough to dodge Kaguya's s/t with knowledge) despite Naruto's knowledge of his jutsu.

I agree that DMS Kakashi might defeat Juubito or Rinnegan Sasuke -with little skill with his new dojutsu- and maybe Juudara-without Shinju and both eyes- but RSM Naruto or Kaguya(even without immortality) are simply too much in any incarnation.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Weird...its like as if it vanished
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Just in case, it is at the beginning of chapter 687.



 I was going to post that, but then I know he's going to twist it into his own little bullshit anyways, so I was looking for more scans, but realized that would a long post that I wanted to avoid.

 But yeah, watch him twist it into his own bullshit. He's good at it doe.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Weird...its like as if it vanished
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Just in case, it is at the beginning of chapter 687.



When Naruto speedblitzed her, it was in the original space.
Link removed
here when she changed the worlds
after 10 pages was when Naruto blitzed her, after all the obito crap
Link removed


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 6, 2015)

naruto rapes so would sasuke. just had to say before anyone thinks other wise

kage bunshin combined with the speed naruto has is one of the best counters to dojutus attacks. Good luck kamui wrapping all those clones

naruto fire power will eventually overwhelm kakashi. coupled with naruto horrendous speed that even makes him faster than sasuke ST 

lets just say if an unserious naruto could stalemate sasuke he is goign to take loads of shits on kakashi. 

no amount of kamui shiruken can save kakashi from naruto infinite amount of TBB he can spam at the same time.


----------



## sabre320 (Feb 6, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> naruto rapes so would sasuke. just had to say before anyone thinks other wise
> 
> kage bunshin combined with the speed naruto has is one of the best counters to dojutus attacks. Good luck kamui wrapping all those clones
> 
> ...



Naruto is kakashis worst match up and a kamui users nightmare! sasuke though i dont agree with his st tech is too limited while kakashi can spam his kamui


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> They were both caught off guard and captured by Kaguya having their chakra absorbed.
> http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/674/18
> Sneak attack.
> 
> ...



Caught off guard is not an excuse, it's not like it's a good feat to be caught off guard. They witnessed the jutsu the first time, and both were caught. The second time, they should have known enough, or if they don't it's their problem, it's not like Kaguya had to send an advice that she was going to attack them. Sasuke couldn't evade, not even with his Rinnegan S/T, Naruto could evade on foot. Good for Naruto that is faster and with better reflexes than Sasuke. Kakashi then reacted to the same jutsu with ease and showed his S/T was better, not only faster but able to cancel it. He also reacted to Kaguya's max speed (as she was enhanced with more chakra absorbed from the Mugen Tsukuyomi victims), he said she was fast but he reacted to her without trouble, and to all of her attacks too; keep on mind that a slower version of Kaguya was fast enough to dodge Sasuke's Chidori post Rinnegan teleportation with ease.

He outspeeded it and cancelled it, you can see how the black portal is and then is no more, Kamui warped away it (before it could complete) and the bone projectile (before it was completely shot out in Naruto's face) ()().

I agree more or less. In that regard I think:

Kaguya > Kakashi >= Naruto > Madara > Sasuke > Obito


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 7, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> Naruto is kakashis worst match up and a kamui users nightmare! sasuke though i dont agree with his st tech is too limited while kakashi can spam his kamui



Since when can Kakashi spam his Kamui?

Where the fuck did this come from?


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 7, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Since when can Kakashi spam his Kamui?
> 
> Where the fuck did this come from?



Since the War Arc clusterfuck.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 7, 2015)

He can *spam * kamui?

He can repeatedly use Kamui over and over again in a short period of time?

Show me panels please I actually don't remember this.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 7, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> He can *spam * kamui?
> 
> He can repeatedly use Kamui over and over again in a short period of time?
> 
> Show me panels please I actually don't remember this.



Since I'm too lazy to bring up scan, I'm just gonna say the most importants moments:
-Obito fight
-Kinda in the Juudara fight

He can also be scaled form Kaguya-fight Obito since he's powered by Rikudo Chakra as well.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 7, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> He can *spam * kamui?
> 
> He can repeatedly use Kamui over and over again in a short period of time?
> 
> Show me panels please I actually don't remember this.



 He has Rikudou chakra and Obito's eyes which apparently can spam Kamui for days.

 That and Kakashi showed no strain using Kamui 3 times and the only reason he collapsed after DMS usage is because of this:

 7


----------



## Amol (Feb 8, 2015)

Considering Kakashi is his sensei Naruto finishes it quickly and painlessly.
Kakashi wouldn't even notice pain.


----------

